# Rescued horse from action



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Dot The Eye

Dottie for short


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i thought of misty .. i don't know why but its the first thing i thought when i saw her


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Xena, Warrior pinto


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

That actually looks like a pretty nice little mare. Loads of potential there.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very cute!! Love her markings! Glad you got her, look forward to updates on her! Congrats on your new horse. Glad you got her out of a bad situation!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

A rough and tough gal like that deserves a tough, wildernessy name, I think! ;P

Riyan
Valley
Witness
Song
Cicada
Canvas (because of her coloring)
Andee ( a pet form of the name Andria; which means Warrior )
Bellatrix ( a bit fancy for her, but she could go by Bell or Trick. means Warrior-like)
Ildi/Ildiko (hungerian, warrior)
Amari (African; 'strong')


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

She's a really nice looking mare. Good find!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's beautiful, bless you for rescuing her. How about Angel, Hope, Faith or Destiny for a name? Please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Pocahontas! Poca for short like her polka dots. Way to go!! She looks sweet!
How old is she?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I hear lots of stories about people on the hunting trips not feeding the horses and they are up to high for anything to grow so they can't graze. There should be some laws for hunting with horses.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nevaeh? Heaven backwards

or fancy: Nevaeh's Angel aka Angel


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

He knew nothing at all about this horse he said she was around 14 years old. She is such a calm girl I hope its not the pain making her that way then she is crazy when feeling better. She is affraid of anything so far that I tried with her. She dont mind the hose, plastic bags, spray bottles she is very mellow. I just hope her limping gets better right now she dont want to walk much. I feel so bad for her and im very mad the way she was treated on the hunt. I agree they shouldnt allow horses to be used. He was feeding her hay that was baild and then rained on and was molding we were going to get hay from the same guy our neighbor got the wet stuff at and we didnt take it.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

he also has little bumps all over her do you think thats fly bites?


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

She's a beautiful girl, well done for taking her on. I think I'd call her Hero.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asaioffreedom (Feb 23, 2011)

the bump may be fly bites but keep an eye on them. the limping should go away with time but check with your vet to make sure theres no underlying problems. its totally awesome that you rescued her, i myself have rescued horses and it can be tuff but ive learned that they appreciate so much more all the little things you do for them bc they didnt have it before. as far as a name she looks like a princess, i know its a little cliche but she looks so elegant
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i really like Amari, i think it suits and she really does seem like the strong willed to live type  she does look like she has tons of potential, bless you for rescuing her! i'm sure she will make it worth while


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry I havent been on I have been in Vegas with my husband he had a siminar there. We got back last night and boy is it cold here. Thankyou all for the kind words and name ideas. I am really wanting a native american name thats easy to say and means sweet, a fighter, gentle, ect. I am excited to go out there and see her today my in laws where watching all our animals while we were gone and my father in law said she had some ooze in her leg wound and he got it out, put antibiotic ointment on it and wrapped it again. I may give her a shot of antibiotics today, I took a picture of her leg before we left I will post it on here.
















I took a pic of their back legs. Our 6 month old Charlie has huge legs and knees.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

tanya said:


> he also has little bumps all over her do you think thats fly bites?


Rainrot?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Valkyrie, Val for short

She looks like a really nice mare!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You wanted Indian words?

Cheyenne for horse;
mo'éhėno'ha

Blackfoot for woman
Aakíí(wa)

Arapaho for horse
woxhoox

Here in NC we have the Lumbee/Cratoan tribe
Lumbee for woman
Crenepo

Shawnee for woman
Kweewa

Shawnee for horse
m'šeewe

Choctaw for warrior
tushka chipota 

My favorite is the Oglala Lakota word for warrior
Akicita (Ah-kee-chee-dah)


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Rainrot?


I just read up on rain rot and I am thinking thats what she may have. These bumps are all over her and she has some spots on here where there are pinky size areas where there is no hair now. I feel so bad for her and I want to go kick the guys a** that we got her from. It is getting very cold here now today only being around 45 or so what can I do to get rid of the rain rot without bathing her?? Where the bumps are there is a yellow scab does that sound like rain rot? I will try and get a pic when she is done eating. On a good note her limp is getting better she still is limping some, but not as bad and her leg wound seems to be healing. It will be awhile before she is feeling 100%, but she is getting there. She needs to get weight on to she seems to be on the thin side to me.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

A rescue I got had rain rot superrr bad. I bought some Mane 'n Tail equine strength Pro-Tect Antimicrobial medicated shampoo. I super diluted it and would spray it on her every night. Also pick off the little scabs and if you use a brush make sure to disinfect it.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

So glad you were able to get her! She will look fabulous when she gets back on the right track.


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow great story... I'm glad you recused this beautiful paint! Theres a lot of horse that weren't sold at an auction just thrown in a trailer with no care and token to a slaghter house.. So you saved a life of a horse! Wish you best of luck with him Also my favorite names for a paint are:copper(not cooper!), koda, penny,Carlo,hunter, and whyat.. Those are all names that sound strong and brave!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Poor girl, I'm glad you were able to save her. She is beautiful and sounds like a sweetie. Here are quite a few Native American names and their meanings. Remember that these are loosely translated.

Moema - Tupi meaning "sweet"
Enapay - Sioux name meaning "brave"
Kitchi - Algonquin name meaning "brave"
Sangiyok, Sungowok, Pidguyok, Nukilik - is strong (Inuit)
Anirta - good thing (Yupik)
Munar - to be gentle and careful (Yupik)
Nuki - to be strong (Yupik)
Hozo, Nezo - good (Han)
Insuu, Ihsuu, Ahsuu, Xinsuu - good (Tanacross)
Wiishkobi, Wiishkobak, - sweet (Ojibwe)
Wiishkoban, Zhiiwizi, Zhiiwi, Zhiiwan, Zhiiwaa, - be sweet (Ojibwe)
Saapiw - she is strong, she is muscular (Naskapi)
Mihkáyu - it's strong (Mohegan)
He'kono'tá - stand strong (Cheyenne)
Mé'oon - sweetheart (Cheyenne)
Otséeme - brave woman (Cheyenne)
Ulanigida - strong (Cherokee)
Udanáti - gentle, tame (Cherokee)
Tohinusdá - calm (Cherokee
Achukma - good (Choctaw)
Ihampko, Ihamko - strong (Choctaw)

Here are some Swahili names that are also beautiful and easy to pronounce.

Imara - strong
Gumu, Hodari, Jabari, Jahina, Jasiri - brave
Shujaa - warrior
Makini, Kimya - calm
Leini, Laini - gentle
Rasha, Rangi - paint
Nuru - bright colors
Zuri - good


----------



## paintedhartranch (Dec 28, 2011)

Here are a couple native american names.. good luck with her, and thanks for helping her out..

APONI: Native American name meaning "butterfly."
KATERI: Native American Mohawk form of Greek Aikaterine, meaning "pure."
MOEMA: Native American Tupi name meaning "sweet."
NADIE: Native American Algonquin name meaning "wise."
Nizhoninee-zhoh-nee) Navajo name meaning "beautiful"
RAYEN: Native American Mapuche name, meaning "flower."
WEEKO: Native American Sioux name meaning "pretty."


----------

